# Location..



## my.ninty (May 18, 2012)

Dear all

I am new to this site.. 

We are moving to Dubai end of this month. My office is located in the Outsource Zone near Academic City, and kids’ school in Bur Dubai. 

Looking to sort out accommodation- need two bedroom apartment. Our housing budget is about 60,000 AED.

Need some advice on the places to look for housing. I don’t like long commute to work if roads are busy during peak hours, and don’t want it too far from schools as well. 

Help please.


----------



## my.ninty (May 18, 2012)

Is there something wrong with my question, or just happened to be the wrong timing? Or maybe something else.. :confused2:


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

Probably it's just because people might be unfamiliar with the DIAC area.
For example, I wouldn't know what to suggest you as I don't know the area at all - as usual, Dubizzle and Google are your friends, and in the main page there is a sticky post about accommodation you can read through.

Good luck!


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

my.ninty said:


> Dear all
> 
> I am new to this site..
> 
> ...


You can't be near to both Bur Dubai and Academic City, as it's quite distant: of course you will need a compromise.

Mirdif is in the middle of the two places, so it could be convenient, and you will find accomodation within your budget, but for experience (I work in Bur Dubai) traffic coming from Mirdif to Bur Dubai is intense in the mornings.

If you are the one taking the children to school why not live in Bur Dubai directly, and then go to work (you would be against traffic in that case), otherwise you would need to do the road back and forth.


----------



## my.ninty (May 18, 2012)

ziokendo said:


> You can't be near to both Bur Dubai and Academic City, as it's quite distant: of course you will need a compromise.
> 
> Mirdif is in the middle of the two places, so it could be convenient, and you will find accomodation within your budget, but for experience (I work in Bur Dubai) traffic coming from Mirdif to Bur Dubai is intense in the mornings.
> 
> If you are the one taking the children to school why not live in Bur Dubai directly, and then go to work (you would be against traffic in that case), otherwise you would need to do the road back and forth.


Thanks for the advice, Ziokendo. This is the kind of information I was looking for. 

I have just checked properties in Mirdif at Dubizzle - rent seems reasonable there. From what I can see on internet, Bur Dubai seems expensive.. is it possible to rent there within my budget, and any specific location / area to look for? 

I will have to go for school transport for kids, but if stay in Bur Dubai then will take one-way for their return only. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Volsfan (May 20, 2012)

my.ninty said:


> Thanks for the advice, Ziokendo. This is the kind of information I was looking for.
> 
> I have just checked properties in Mirdif at Dubizzle - rent seems reasonable there. From what I can see on internet, Bur Dubai seems expensive.. is it possible to rent there within my budget, and any specific location / area to look for?
> 
> ...


You have to be careful in Mirdif because that area is DIRECTLY under the flight path of the airport. So there are places you see on dubizzle that look great, but are basically uninhabitable because they are so loud. I speak about that from first-hand experience. 

Also, there are lots of apartments listed in Shorooq and Ghoroob, neither of which I was impressed with when I looked at them. The units are very small and not well laid out IMO. 

Also, traffic into Mirdif in the afternoons is horrible. The road next to city center backs up to Emirates Rd at 1530.


----------



## my.ninty (May 18, 2012)

Both noise and traffic issues are important, and will consider these whilst visiting properties. Thanks for sharing your experience!

How about Bur Dubai traffic-wise?

Thanks.


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

Bur Dubai traffic is manageable than mirdiff area. early mornings and afternoon the trafic is unbearable.


----------



## my.ninty (May 18, 2012)

Enzoo said:


> Bur Dubai traffic is manageable than mirdiff area. early mornings and afternoon the trafic is unbearable.


Thanks Enzoo.


----------



## my.ninty (May 18, 2012)

I am starting visiting properties from tomorrow.. spoke to a couple of agents today.. both told me that Silicon Oasis is worth visiting, and one suggested Business Bay as the best alternate to Mirdif- being close to both Bur Dubai and Academic City. 
How are these two locations in comparison with Bur Dubai and Mirdif?


----------



## james80 (May 28, 2012)

Im also new in dubai and looking for a home. more information availible?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

james80 said:


> Im also new in dubai and looking for a home. more information availible?


Did you read says something like "READ BEFORE POSTING" or look at the sticky thread about renting an apartment? Might be a good place to start to get a general idea. 

I think though, you should live in Satwa. Will be very nice. No traffic.


----------



## my.ninty (May 18, 2012)

james80 said:


> Im also new in dubai and looking for a home. more information availible?


I'd have appreciated if you had created a new post for your request for help... at least I would not have felt that my thread has been hijacked.. 
anyhow, hope you will find your home!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2012)

my.ninty said:


> i'd have appreciated if you had created a new post for your request for help... At least i would not have felt that my thread has been hijacked..
> Anyhow, hope you will find your home!


temper temper!!!


----------

